# [Moboot] 0.3.5 Released!



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

MoBoot 0.3.5 was released
It adds a "verbose" boot option, which lets you see what the boot manager is actually doing. Helps for errors and such.
Get it here:
http://code.google.c....5.zip&can=2&q=

The option doesn't work for CM7 though yet, so kind of useless as ATM there aren't any stable other OSes to run on the Touchpad. However, a number of people are working on "native linux" builds that require this function, so it is good for them. Native Arch Linux ARM pre-pre-pre Alpha was released a few days back, so this will help with that. Also I know there is work going on for a native ARM Ubuntu port.


----------

